# Ndudi Ebi gives the stupidest interview of all-time



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

LINK



> On his desire to speak to the media one last time:
> 
> "Ebi needs a press conference. I'd like to have a press conference tomorrow so I can talk about this. Ebi needs TV cameras. Ebi needs to talk to reporters. Why don't you set it all up?"
> 
> ...


What a moron. :krazy:


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

That's actually really funny. Especially the poetry/manual labor bit.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

College would of probably helped more than just his game... I think thats the part he missed.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ya, I feel sorry for the guy. I'm hoping alot of that is just sarcasm, the whole "I've got to give until I kill myself" and "you don't know if I've got a gun to my head" parts are kinda scary.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Does He Mean "poverty" And Not Poetry?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I hate athletes that talk in third person, but Ebi only did it about 65 times in those couple of quotes. Couple of suicide/death references in there also. 

Weird.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I need this, thanks for the good laugh.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I cite him as the all time worse example of what happens when you are clearly not ready for the NBA and come out.

There have been bigger busts but he just stands out as one of the worst HS jumps of all time...

THIS BOY NEEDED COLLEGE ON MANY LEVELS...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm laughing, but seriously that guy can't go on the professional level right away from high school. He is lacking a lot from college level so go on.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> "Now I just think I'm going to go into poetry, manual labor and live life like a regular guy. … If you believe that, you don't know Ndudi Ebi. You wrote all that stuff down, didn't you? So you don't know Ndudi Ebi. You really think I'm going to go into poetry or manual labor?


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> I cite him as the all time worse example of what happens when you are clearly not ready for the NBA and come out.
> 
> There have been bigger busts but he just stands out as one of the worst HS jumps of all time...
> 
> THIS BOY NEEDED COLLEGE ON MANY LEVELS...


The worst example? Not even close.

Leon Smith.

http://www.thephatphree.com/Features.asp?SectionID=2&StoryID=961&LayoutType=1


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> LINK
> 
> 
> 
> What a moron. :krazy:



And that interview is probably dispaying the exact reason he got cut. Those answers make it quite obvious there is a level of maturity missing there ... or at least there are a few screws loose.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

He must have been really mad inside during that interview. He is still young so i could understand.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am 16 and I wouldn't of said any of that. The guy was in his 3rd year in the league, you would think he has matured.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hearing Ndudi Ebi refer to himself as third-person must be hilarious. Ndudi. Hehe.... poo jokes are funny.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I would like to see Ebi get back on his feet with another organization. I believe he has the talent to be successful in the League.


----------

